# Most extroverted extrovert



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Most extroverted extroverts?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I voted for ESFP


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

Tega1 said:


> I voted for ESFP


I did, as well...


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Wait, I thought all extraverts were introverted.. Haven't you seen _the threads_?


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

cue5c said:


> Wait, I thought all extraverts were introverted.. Haven't you seen _the threads_?


More like all introverts are extroverted. Chatting all day, every day on a computer isn't an activity that falls under the definition 'introvert'. But I think slower stuff like e-mail and forum posting can still be applicable - gives you more time to think.

The only people I knew willing to admit online to the world that they were giving BJs were ESFPs. Was that the answer you're looking for?


----------



## Tacedhyse (Nov 9, 2012)

I voted ESFP. With complete confidence on that.


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

Esfp!


----------



## Sinthemoon (Jan 9, 2013)

I think ENFP would be the most people-oriented, because Ne is more about dynamic perception (what's going to happen) and Se about static perception (what's happening here and now), and observing people implies observing dynamics.

Of course, this is given my understanding of "most extroverted" as "most proactively people-oriented", which is very different than the meaning of extroversion as equivalent to objectivity in the jungian sense. ENTJs would win that one. You need extroverted judgement to be really objective, and Si is too much biased with past experience to give really objective information. ENFJs are too prone to social constructs to be the most objective type.


----------



## remMUS (Dec 28, 2012)

I just imagined someone who used Se, Fe, Ne, and Te. I wonder how a person like that would function...I think ESFP too btw.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Based on having an ESFJ best friend, I say ESFJ.*:happy:


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

ESFP all the way 

I recently met a type 7 ESFP on a cruise. She has rock climbed, mountain hiked on a donkey (she is 5'9 LOL), snorkeled, scuba dived, deep sea dived, dances until she drops, talks a mile a minute, walks a mile a minute, laughs at the drop of a hat, goes to concerts/sporting events near and far, raises 3 kids, breeds, nurses *and* transports Siberian Huskies on the side, etc. 

Not to mention winning EVERY contest she enters- a type 3 shared trait as well  I told my ESFJ type 9 best friend that I would place all of my money on her because I had a feeling that she was and/or is a winner. This was at the beginning of the cruise. I was RIGHT ;-)

Extroverted Energy is AMAZING ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ESFJ. ESFJ with another ESFJ 'Zmad.


----------

